

Startup Productivity - Are you the Hare or the Tortoise? - nreuter
http://www.totaltab.com/2011/06/28/startup-productivity-are-you-the-hare-or-the-tortoise/

======
truthsayer
a tortoise. just like totaltab's web server :-P

